# Kinder-Fullys, die was taugen?



## Sentilo (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein 24er Fully. Gibt's was Neues in dem Bereich? Oder hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem Modell gemacht? Die Auswahl ist ja recht bescheiden, meist nur Pseudo- und Baumarkt-Kram. 

Danke für Eure Tipps!

Sentilo


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

Für welchen Einsatzzweck ist es denn gedacht?

Mal sanft die Bordsteinkante rauf und runter zu rollen oder als echtes Sportgerät? Im Fall 2: Finger weg von sowas. Mir ist nichts bekannt, was dafür taugen würde bzw. < 15kg ist. Da kommt nur Frust auf.

Ein Kinderrad ist so kalkuliert, dass es gerade noch bezahlbar ist für die 2-3 Jahre, wo ein 24er gefahren wird. Enstprechend ist die Ausstattung: Bleischwer und billig (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Für gemütliche Sonntagstouren durch Wald und Feld sollte aber was zu finden sein. Wichtig auch, dass die Federung sich auf so Fliegengewichte einstellen lässt. Meist sind da Gabeln verbaut, die bei nem 90 Kilo Erwachsenen grade mal sanft ansprechen. Alles Schein statt Sein....wobei das den Knirpsen in vielen Fällen wichtiger ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daishi (26. Juli 2010)

Habe für meine Tocher (jetzt 11 und 1,55 m) auch sehr lange gesucht und wirklich nur Müll gefunden.
Wir haben dann bis dieses Jahr gewartet und ein brauchbares Cube HT in der kleinsten Rahemhöhe gekauft.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

kleinste Rahmenhöhe beim Cube? Aber dann gleich 26 Zoll? oder?

Wir sind auch vom 20" Fully-Schwergewicht auf 26" umgestiegen, was zwar eine kleine Eingewöhnungszeit erfordert, aber jetzt sehr gut geht (auch 11 Jahre und ca gleiche Größe). Was ich vorher schon angedeutet habe: Ich wollte der Funktionalität wegen eine andere Gabel (Rockshox Judy mit rausnehmbarer Feder auf einer Seite) statt der "Beipackgabel" einbauen, aber das schied aufgrund der nicht passenden Farbe aus
Optik ist alles in dem Alter...und mit einem Fully wäre man natürlich der Held bzw. die Heldin.... 

...weiteres Beispiel: Ich habe diverse Reifen angeboten (sogar teure Supersonics bei denen es mir in der Seele wehgetan hätte, wenn sie binnen 4 Wochen ihr Profil in schwarze Streifen auf dem Asphalt umgewandelt hätten), aber es mussten die schwersten, dicksten Knubbelversionen drauf. Irgendeine billige Drahtreifenversion mit geschätzen 850gr das Stück (WTB-Velociraptor front/rear)

Rollwiderstand und Gewicht interessiert die Knirpse nicht weiter.....

Die Entscheidung ist nicht einfach!!! Denn es muss gefallen, damit es benutzt wird. Was nutzt das schönste <10kg Rad, wenn alle Freunde mit nem Fully rumdüsen...??? Gefährlich wirds nur, wenn die Wahl auf "Baumarkt" oder "Supermarkt" fallen würde (McKenzie oder Ragazzi oder wie der Schrott heißt...hab mir vor Jahren mal den Spaß gemacht, sowas genauer anzusehen. Da ist nichtmal gesichert, dass die Schweißnähte durchgezogen sind...da kann man in den Rahmen schauen )


----------



## daishi (26. Juli 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> kleinste Rahmenhöhe beim Cube? Aber dann gleich 26 Zoll? oder?



jo klar, direkt ein 26 Zoll Bike.

Ihr hatten natürlich die bunten Fullys ihrer Freunde auch besser gefallen. Mit dem Argument: "damit hängst Du aber alle ab", war es plötzlich viel cooler als die Baumarkt Fullys


----------



## pebcak (26. Juli 2010)

Kona Stinky 2-4 http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stinky24, kostet halt etwas mehr.


----------



## Sentilo (26. Juli 2010)

Um das noch mal zu konkretisieren:

Im Augenblick fährt der Kleine ein leicht gepimptes 24er Cube Team. Wir machen schon allerlei Alpentouren, z.B. aus dem Moser-Band 8. Die Wege sind teils schon etwas kerniger, so dass die Kinder-Cantis und die Federgabel an ihre Grenzen kommen (gestern z.B. auf der alten Spitzingseestraße abwärts, Bremse schlapp, Gabel voll auf Anschlag  ). 

Das trübt natürlich die Freude, wenn die Eltern auf Fullys unterwegs sind, der Nachwuchs aber auf einem Hardtail der Baumarkt-Klasse. Von Sicherheitsaspekten ganz zu schweigen. 

Wahrscheinlich müssen wir uns doch auf die Suche nach einer 13er- oder 14er Rahmenhöhe bei den 26er-Zöllern machen. Ich zahl lieber a bissl was, als dass der Kleine irgendwo einbetoniert.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Sentilo (26. Juli 2010)

pebcak schrieb:


> Kona Stinky 2-4 http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stinky24, kostet halt etwas mehr.



Danke, das sieht schon mal sehr gut aus  

Sentilo


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Danke, das sieht schon mal sehr gut aus
> 
> Sentilo



ist aber ein eisenhaufen par excellence und eher für northshore zwerge gedacht. völlig untauglich imho für euren zweck.

ich würde weiter bei 'nem leichten hardtail bleiben, 26" dann halt und 'ner luftgabel (sid etc) mit breiten leichten reifen und mechanischen discs, avid bb7 z.b.


ciao
flo


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Juli 2010)

leider gibt es die Firma Dalpa nicht mehr.
Das beste was es für die Kids gegeben hat.
Ein Fully bei dem man 20 und 24 Zoll Räder verbauen kann, je nach Grösse des heranwachsenden Kindes. Lenkereinheit verstellbar a la Syntace und einstellbarer Sitzneigung und höhe.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ist aber ein eisenhaufen par excellence und eher für northshore zwerge gedacht. völlig untauglich imho für euren zweck.
> 
> ich würde weiter bei 'nem leichten hardtail bleiben, 26" dann halt und 'ner luftgabel (sid etc) mit breiten leichten reifen und mechanischen discs, avid bb7 z.b.
> 
> ...



so siehts aus...bergrunter bestimmt kaum zu toppen...aber erstmal hochkommen...auch wenn ich die Seiten (wenn auch flüchtig) 2 Mal überflogen habe, habe ich nirgends ein Gewicht gefunden...die wissen bestimmt warum....rechne sowas mal um 15 Kilo Bike bei 30-35 kg Lebendgewicht und dann überleg, dass "wir" so ungefähr 30kilo (in meinem Fall eher 40kg) Bike aufwärts treten müssten, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen...

Jetzt wo der Einsatzzweck klar ist, würde ich auch auf ein leichtes 26er gehen...scheint ja schon etwas ambitionierter zu sein. Und da gibts dann zu Hauf Tuningmöglichkeiten. Da kann man dann locker eine "Erwachsenengabel" verbauen, die lange nicht an ihre Grenzen kommt und auch auf Flöhe einstellbar ist...sowie leichte Laufräder und Reifen und ne leichte XT-Vbrake ist gebraucht billig zu bekommen und beisst mit neuen Belägen wie Hölle (Abstieg übern Lenker mit eingeschlossen...)

btw: Ein Cube Kids Team ist nicht die Baumarktklasse...auch wenns nicht wirklich leicht ist....und recht günstig ausgestattet ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (26. Juli 2010)

also meine grosse faehrt im moment ein 12" blizzard das ich einfach auf 24" raedeer gestellt habe macht danke scheiben keine probleme faehrt sich immer noch gut und sie ist zufrieden in 1-2 jahren raeder raus grosse raeder rein und wieder gut ist


----------



## El Papa (26. Juli 2010)

Das Stinky 24 ist kein "eisenhaufen". Der Rahmen hat etwa 2900 g. Was nicht leicht ist, aber eine schöne Basis um ein STABILES und trotzdem taugliches Bike aufzubauen. ich hab das Stinky JR für meinen Kleinen auf 13,5 Kg gebracht. Dabei aber noch nicht alle Register gezogen. Ich bin überzeugt, da gehen locker 12,5 kg, wers drauf anlegt.
Von der Stange wiegt es allerdings knapp 17 Kg....
Ansonsten, wenn der Gelbeutel ganz weit offen ist:
- Tollwut
- Liteville 24
- Agent Trinity
- YT-Industries Play auf 24" gestellt, wird aber nicht leicht.
Ich kenne sonst keine Hersteller, die was gutes machen.


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2010)

17kg sind für ein kind definitiv ein "eisenhaufen", selbst 13,5kg sind für den einsatzbereich den sentilo genannt hat für ein kind noch immer kein spass. 
vor allem wenn die eltern auf leichterem material sitzen.

klein-holgi beschreibt ja schön die auf die jeweiligen körpergewichte umgerechneten werte.

ciao
flo


----------



## El Papa (26. Juli 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht, das das original setup gewichtsoptimiert ist. Und das ein 5 Kg-Fully selbstverständlich besser passen würde. Die Rumrechnerei mit den Gewichten von Erwachsenen und den Kindern bin ich leid. Ich baue seit nun ca. 9 Jahren Kinderräder auf. Immer mit dem Ziel: so leicht wie möglich, je nach Einsatzzweck. Es geht nun manchmal eben nicht leichter, da kann ich mir auch ein Loch ins Knie bohren und Milch reinschütten. Mein Sohnemann hat das 13,5 Kg Stinky artgerecht gefahren. Mit 17 Kg hätte er sicher keinen Spaß daran gehabt. Aber es kommt immer auch auf den Geldbeutel an, der das anschiebt. Ich hab keinen Dukatenesel, verzichte zu Gunsten der Kinderräder. UND würde ich die Räder nicht selbst aufbauen, kämen die Räder nicht so raus. Im Laden ist sowas unbezahlbar.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> 17kg sind für ein kind definitiv ein "eisenhaufen", selbst 13,5kg sind für den einsatzbereich den sentilo genannt hat für ein kind noch immer kein spass.
> vor allem wenn die eltern auf leichterem material sitzen.
> 
> klein-holgi beschreibt ja schön die auf die jeweiligen körpergewichte umgerechneten werte.
> ...



17 Kg sind für mich ein "Eisenhaufen"!!! (also wenn ich es fahren müsste) und 13,5 Kg sind für mich immer noch ein Eisenhaufen...wie soll ein Kind das durch die Alpen bewegen??? Ein 13,5 kg Fully trete ich auf dem leichtestens Gang (32er Ritzel) den Berg hoch...ein 10 Kilo Klein den selben Berg auf mittlerem Kettenblatt und mittlerem Ritzel...wie müssen dann die Unterschiede von 3 Kilo für ein Kind sein, wenn es selbst nur 1/3 von meinem Gewicht auf die Waage bringt?? Grade wenn man in den Alpen unterwegs ist, sollte man da ziemlich genau drauf achten...
Ich schau jetzt nicht unbedingt aufs Gramm beim Kinderrad, aber wir haben ja hier auch keine Berge, sondern nur Hügel, die man bei gemeinsamen Kind-Papa-Touren auch noch umfahren kann, wenns zuviel wird...


----------



## pebcak (26. Juli 2010)

Er hat doch nach nem Fully gefragt, die sind halt nicht so leicht. Liteville wollte in Kooperation mit Cube was auf die Beine stellen in dem Bereich, weiss aber grad nicht wie da grad der Stand ist. Ansonsten gibts noch das Specialized gromhit in 24, aber auch das wird nicht wesentlich leichter sein. 

Wenn es leicht werden soll bleibt nur ein Hardtail.

PS. es gibt einige "frauen"-fullys, die sollten mit einem 24er LRS eventuell gut tun. Wär zumindest eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juli 2010)

Also ,

unser Sohn (jetzt etwas über 140 cm, ca 30 kg) fährt im Moment ein 14 Zoll Reaction (Gewicht derzeit 10,4 Kilo) und ist damit superglücklich, kann es entsprechend bewegen und man staunt, was mit dem Bike alles geht.





...und wer möchte guckt hier:


Sicher möchte er auch ein Fully, aber zeigt mir mal eins, das bei dem Leichtgewicht ordentlich funktioniert (da müsste man den Dämpfer schon extra tunen lassen) - natürlich ist es cooler - aber inzwischen hat er verstanden das er alle seine Freunde mit den coolen BaumarktFullys in (jedem) Gelände abhängt - einfach weil er besser fährt und die Teile zu schwer sind und nichts taugen.

Meine (persönliche) Meinung dazu ist: Lass ihn erstmal ein (ordentliches) Hardtail entsprechend fahren, ein breiter Reifen dämpft bei den Minis allemal besser als ein "cooler" aber falscher (weil nicht vernünftig einstellbarer) Dämpfer, und am wichtigsten ist das Gewicht: je weniger desto besser . Außerdem lernt er das Fahren besser und sauberer auf einem Hardtail.

Im übrigen hat er auch mit dem 240er Cube angefangen - das ist mit dem jetzigen nicht zu vergleichen - aber BaumarktSchrott sieht schon noch ein bisschen anders aus , zumindest konnten wir zu dem Rahmen vertrauen haben, wenn auch die Gabel nichts taugte.


----------



## saturno (27. Juli 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Das Stinky 24 ist kein "eisenhaufen". Der Rahmen hat etwa 2900 g. Was nicht leicht ist, aber eine schöne Basis um ein STABILES und trotzdem taugliches Bike aufzubauen. ich hab das Stinky JR für meinen Kleinen auf 13,5 Kg gebracht. Dabei aber noch nicht alle Register gezogen. Ich bin überzeugt, da gehen locker 12,5 kg, wers drauf anlegt.
> Von der Stange wiegt es allerdings knapp 17 Kg....
> Ansonsten, wenn der Gelbeutel ganz weit offen ist:
> - Tollwut
> ...




http://www.chumbaracing.com/vf2_frames.shtml

http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/bikes/mountain/truth/


----------



## Trailhunterer (28. Juli 2010)

Wen interessiert Cube, liteville und co., wenns andere schon lange vorgemacht haben.

Das nenn ich ein Fully. 12,9 Kg komplett und von 20 auf 24 Zoll umrüstbar. Beim Kauf war der LRS für 20 und 24 Zoll dabei.

Stahlfederdämpfer von dnm supersensibel, einfach genial.


----------



## Sentilo (28. Juli 2010)

Das hab ich jetzt auch noch gefunden: das Hotrock A1 FSR, ein 24er Fully von Specialized. Kostet nicht viel & ist nix Besonderes dran, aber ich schau mal beim Händler vor Ort, was das für'n Eindruck macht ...  

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45770&eid=4360&menuItemId=9413

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juli 2010)

von scott gibts auch 'nen 24" spark in passabler ausstattung.
gabel sollte die gleiche wie im speci sein.
die scotties sind im allgemeinen dafür bekannt, gut auf die geringen gewichte der fahrerInnen abgestimmt und leicht zu sein.

umrüstung auf disc sollte gehen. günstig und erstaunlich gut, avid bb7 oder leicht und nicht gaaanz so günstig, magura martha sl die alte version.

ciao
flo


----------



## rabidi (28. Juli 2010)

Ich war am Montag mit meinem Sohn (10) in Lac Blanc im Bikepark, er hatte sein Norco Kompressor 24" dabei. Es waren auch mehrere Kids mit Kona Stinky 24" oder Commencal Suprème 24" im Park, die Dinger haben nicht mehr gefedert wie das Hardtail meines Sohnes!




Auch mit einem leichten Cross Country Hardtail geht so einiges! Hier war er gerade mal 8.





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## andi1979 (28. Juli 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> von scott gibts auch 'nen 24" spark in passabler ausstattung.
> gabel sollte die gleiche wie im speci sein.



Das stimmt (laut den Datenblättern unter den Links) nicht ganz.
Im Scott ist eine Spinner Grind mit 65mm Federweg, im Speci eine RST mit 51mm verbaut.

Ich habe gestern mal das Spark 24 JR angesehen. Das müsste eine ähnliche (die gleiche?) Gabel haben wie das Speci. Da hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die im Vergleich mit anderen Gabeln besser auf das geringe Kindergewicht abgestimmt ist. 
Ist aber mit knapp über 13 kg auch etwas zu schwer. 

Andi


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2010)

> Auch mit einem leichten Cross Country Hardtail geht so einiges!



Richtig!!! 



> Es waren auch mehrere Kids mit Kona Stinky 24" oder Commencal Suprème 24" im Park, die Dinger haben nicht mehr gefedert wie das Hardtail meines Sohnes!



Meine Rede...


... und schöne Bilder vom Sohnemann


----------



## El Papa (28. Juli 2010)

Klar auch ein Hardtail geht. Komischerweise fahren die meisten alten Säcke hier aber Fullys. Warum? Weils schlechter ist? Das Stinky 24 sauber aufgebaut (NICHT IM SERIENTRIMM) ist ein astreines Kinderfully. Da lass ich nix drauf kommen. Und was das Gewicht angeht wiegt es etwa 1,5-2Kg mehr als ein Kinderhardtail bei genau gleicher Ausstattung. Das ist nicht wenig, aber in Anbetracht des gewonnenen Komforts und der Sicherheit meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt. Letztendlich muß jeder für sich (und seine Kinder) entscheiden. Ich habe meinen Sohn nach einem halben Jahr Fully mal leider ein Hardtail über die Trails fahren lassen. Da mußte ich mir einiges anhören .
Und die Horrorgeschichten von wegen federt nicht. Klar, wenn ich das Fahrgerät nicht auf das Fahrergewicht abstimme und schlecht pflege federt das nie. Das Stinky hat noch den kleinen Vorteil, das ein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann. Geht nicht bei allen.
Als ich was von Liteville geschrieben habe, meinte ich nicht das Projekt mit Cube. Es gibt das Liteville 301 auch in einer kleinen  24"-Version für kleinere Erwachsene. Was soll davon abhalten damit ein ultrageiles Kinderrad aufzubauen, außer der Preis? Ein Schnäppchen wirds nicht grad .


----------



## Sentilo (29. Juli 2010)

El Papa, so isses  

Hinzu kommt m. M., dass man bei gemeinsamen Familientouren ein bisschen auf "Waffengleichheit" achten sollte. Papa auf Edel-Fully, Mutti auf 'm Einsteiger-Hardtail, Kind auf McKenzie, da kann man gleich an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder umdrehen.

Wir haben immer versucht, gescheite Räder für den Sohnemann anzuschaffen, und es zahlt sich langsam, aber sicher aus. Jetzt gehen schon längere Touren, die allen Mitfahrern Spaß machen. Und weil der Kleine sich so reinhängt und das wirklich zu seinem Hobbby geworden ist, soll's halt zum Geburtstag ein Fully geben. Ist mir lieber als 'ne Playstation und irgendwann 'ne dicke Kartoffel aufm Sofa.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelmann (29. Juli 2010)

Die Kinderbikes von Scott sind wohl nicht schlecht. Ab und zu gibts auch Fullys mal bei ebay, aber 13kg sind meist fast 50% des Fahrergewichts.


----------



## firefly27 (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn jemand keine Kosten und Mühen für ein Kinderbike scheut, gibt es noch zwei kleine Fully-Rahmen von amerikanischen Schmieden: Einmal von Titus das Racer x in Größe xxs und von Yeti das ASR ebenfalls in xxs (gibts 2010 nicht mehr, nur noch Reste aus 2009, z.B. bei Jenson). Das sind zwar beide 26er, aber mit sehr kurzem Oberrohr (50,8cm).

Grüße
Firefly


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Habe mir gerade von YT Industries das "First Play" angesehen.
24" 140mm Federweg vorne und hinten, 13,7 Kg.... und mein Sohn ist erst 3,5... aber auch er wird älter..


----------



## Marclux (1. August 2011)

Mein Sohn fährt ein umgebautes Spezialized. Ich habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft in einem schrecklichen Zustand. 
Alles runter, neu aufgebaut. Zum Schluss aus dem Müll eine 'leckende' SID rein (öl ist ja nur für die Dämpfung, was bei dem niederigen Luftdruck eh nicht soooo wichtig ist)
Kleiner Umbau wegen der Bremse (BMX Brakebooster für 24'+26' umgebaut)
Resultat: 10.7 kg (ohne Klickies)! 3 Kilo weniger als Orginal..
- Bremsen : Avid 7
- LRS: Deore Naben mit noName 24' Felgen
- Sattelstütze+Lenker von Richey
- SLX Schaltung 
- Sugino 152mm Kurbel
- mein alter SLR Sattel
- kurzer (negativer) BBB Vorbau (wegen der Gabelüberhöhung)

Er fährt seit 3 Jahren Kinderrennen. Am Anfang erntete ich nur Spott+Hohn... zu schwer und und ... jetzt ist jeder neidisch. Sohneman (9) kann sauber  + rund treten, während die anderen Kids geschüttelt werden wie 'Alte Säcke' . Auch jetzt, wo schon viele Konkurenten auf 26' umgestiegen sind, und den armen Kinder ein Hardtail, komplett XT mit Scheibenbremsen und  und und und ... von den +- 70 Kindern hassen 99% Mountainbike ... warum wohl!

Naja, vielleicht hätte Sohnemann auch ein 140mm Bike, wennnnnnnn  ...  aber bei uns in der Ecke gibts keine Parks.

PS: *Warum Fully*: wegen der *WIRBELSäULE* !!! und dem Komfort!


----------



## Brunner (3. August 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob das Bulls Pulsar 20 was taugt?

http://www.bulls.de/modelle/junior/pulsar-20.html

Bei Bulls funktionieren die Federungen ja bekannterweise recht gut?


----------



## Sentilo (3. August 2011)

Kleines Update, weil der Thread wiederbelebt wurde:

Seit etwa einem halben Jahr fährt unser Junior (7) nun das 24er Specialized-Fully. Hotrock A 1 FSR heißt das Ding, und der Filius will definitiv nicht mehr zurück zum Hardtail. Der Fahrkomfort ist deutlich besser, und man sieht auch beim Nebenherfahren, dass die Federung v/h fein anspricht und auf das niedrige Gewicht der Kiddies angepasst ist. Auch sonst scheinen mir die Specialized-Räder ziemlich durchdacht zu sein. Rahmengeometrie, Kurbellänge, Bremsgriffe, Lenkerbreite ... das passt alles wie angegossen. Gepimpt habe ich das Fully nur mit BLB-Trackpedalen (leichte, kleine Flats), Rocket Ron 2.1er Reifen und Shimano M 70 Bremsbelägen. Mehr war nicht zu tun. Jetzt düsen wir wie üblich im Oberland und an der Isar umher und kommen weniger durchgerüttelt und geschlaucht von den Touren zurück. Das Gewicht war nie ein Thema.

P.S.: Ach ja, die elend schwergängigen Sram-Drehgriffe habe ich gegen Sram X3 Trigger (< 20 Euro) getauscht - eine 100%ige Verbesserung.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2011)

> man sieht auch beim Nebenherfahren, dass die Federung v/h fein anspricht und auf das niedrige Gewicht der Kiddies angepasst ist.


 
Welche Federgabel ist denn da dran? Wir haben das Hotrock A 1 Hardtail - bei der Fedelgabel (Suntour JR) federt nix....

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## Sentilo (3. August 2011)

Hm, beim FSR ist auch 'ne SR XCT Junior drin. Auf dem Weg zur Schule nutzt Junior 3 von 5 cm, auf den Isartrails 4 von 5 cm Federweg (ohne Sprünge, das kann er noch nicht). Der Kleene wiegt 25 kg. Die Vorspannung ist komplett raus und die Abstreifringe sind gut gefettet, das hilft schon mal. Beim Vorgänger Cube war die (gleiche) Gabel bockiger.


----------



## Marclux (4. August 2011)

Ich kann *Sentilo* nur bestätigen, in seiner Meinung vom Fully. 

Die Gabel ist nicht sooo schlecht. Leider ist es noch immer ein 'Billigteil' und unterliegt grösseren Fertigungstoleranzen, als ne gute Normalgabel (welche ja den Preis des ganzen Kinderbikes kosten).

Das Gewicht beträgt 2,3 kg... Und das es bei uns sehr hügelig ist (Eifel), ist das Gewicht schon wichtig. SID hat 1.2kg (sogar weniger mit all dem öl was da raustritt ) Und da sie eh im Mülleimer lag 

Auf dem Foto sieht man den Nachteil einer zuuuu langen Kurbel. 170er Shimano (Knie bis fast an den Kinn )
Sie war nur kurz verbaut bis die Sugino Kurbel geliefert wurde, da das Orginal unbrauchbar war... (verdreckt - Vogelkot usw, verrostet, Pedalen nicht mehr abnehmbar ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (4. August 2011)

@Brunner,

also das Bulls für 500 wär mir zu teuer für den Hobel. Der Rahmen wiegt vermutlich fast unendlich viel und ein "echtes" Bulls isses schon gar nicht. Bulls ist ein typischer Vertrieb von günstigen Rädern aus Fernost. N schicker Aufkleber drauf und gut. Bei 20" würde ich auf die Federung verzichten (zumindest hinten) und dicke Reifen draufziehen. Ich hab mal in Italien ein recht interessantes 20-erFully gesehen, War auch was billiges, hat aber einen sehr guten und ausbaufähigen Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## langweilhalt (22. August 2011)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> leider gibt es die Firma Dalpa nicht mehr.
> Das beste was es für die Kids gegeben hat.
> Ein Fully bei dem man 20 und 24 Zoll Räder verbauen kann, je nach Grösse  des heranwachsenden Kindes. Lenkereinheit verstellbar a la Syntace und  einstellbarer Sitzneigung und höhe.



Guten Morgen miteinander.

Ich habe mal Dalpa gegooglet, und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Ich bin der "kleine" Sohn, von dem Besitzer der Firma Dalpa.
Die Firma ansich gibt es noch. Jedoch hat sich diese in mehrere verschiedene Richtungen weiterentwickelt.
Jetzt gerade wird aber wieder ein Fahrrad gebaut, nachdem der Sohn  seinem Dad bisschen auf die Füße gestiegen ist (brauche ein gscheides  MTB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Wenn Interesse an den Fahrrädern noch besteht, kann man sicherlich etwas machen.

Hier noch Bilder eines Downhill/Freeride Rahmen, gefahren von einem polnischen Downhillfahrer (den Namen weiß ich leider nicht).


























MfG,
Oli


----------



## Floh (23. August 2011)

Das mit dem Missverhältnis (heißt das so?) von Fahrradgewicht zu Fahrergewicht setzt sich doch bei Erwachsenen fort. Ich (87 kg) fahre ein 13 kg 140 mm-Fully (Faktor 6,7). Ein 70 kg Fahrer fährt vielleicht ein 12 kg Fully (ansonsten alles gleich) (Faktor 5,8) und ein 55 Kilo Leichtgewicht kann evtl. ein 10,5 kg Fully aufbauen (Faktor 5,23). Wenn man das weiter runterrechnet, und bei gewissen Komponenten wie Kette, Kassette, Nabe, Bremse verwenden wir eben alle weitgehend ähnliches Zeug, landet man unweigerlich dabei daß ein Kinderfahrrad im Verhältnis schwerer sein MUSS als eins für einen ausgewachsenen Menschen, und das noch ohne den "brat zusammen den Schrott, es darf nichts kosten" Faktor.
Sonst dürfte für ein 30 kg Kind das Rad nur 4,5 kg wiegen (gleicher Faktor wie bei meinem Rad), und daß das unrealistisch ist kann sich ja jeder vorstellen.
Trotzdem freu ich mich auch schon darauf, meinem Kind aus Gebrauchtkomponenten und alten Leichtbau-Sachen ein gepimptes Rad aufzubauen. El Papa hat Recht: Es darf halt nicht die Welt kosten, denn es wird nicht lange gefahren und auch mal unsachgemäß behandelt / nicht abgeschlossen und geklaut / nicht ausreichend gewürdigt etc. etc.

Und für die Chancengleichheit haben wir ein Tandem


----------



## Joshua60 (23. August 2011)

Genau so ist es ! Mit dem Fully-Tandem sieht die Welt gleich anders aus


----------

